# I thought my day was bad.....



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Her Jasper is now at the bridge







we will be thinking of you Carrie


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh my gosh that is terrible







Poor Carrie, she has had such heartache with her animals lately. We will be thinking of you Carrie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thinking of you, Carrie. So very sorry about Jasper.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So, so sorry, Carrie. Hugs to you.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, such bad news, our thoughts and prayers go out to Carrie! We are so sorry.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Carrie, I am so sorry to hear about Jasper.







You are in my thoughts.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

So sorry Carrie! My thoughts and prayers go out to you!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, dear Carrie -- 

An angel to watch over your beloved Jasper
[attachment=16879:attachment]
Loving thoughts and prayers being lifted up for you.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Such sad news. I am so sorry, Carrie.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

This is so sad to hear! Carrie, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and your family. Many hugs to you.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Jasper is her Irish Setter rihgt? 

Poor Carrie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Carrie I am so very sorry to hear this sad news, my thoughts and prayers are going out for you


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Carrie.








,

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no Carrie














I'm so sorry. I saw the picture of Jasper and your son. She was so sweet and loving. I'm sorry.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss . Prayers & heartfelt thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*<span style="font-family:Comic">Dear Carrie,

I am so very sorry for your loss. I will say prayers for comfort. Please know that I think of you and your doggies every day.

Sara was looking at the calendar cover and picked out Massimo's photo and said, "that is so cool!"... I had to laugh then said, "that is my Massimo". Thank you for sharing him with us.









Love to you,
Melanie
</span>*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, I am so sorry to hear this.







My deepest sympathy, Carrie.

[attachment=16880:attachment]


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear of your loss Carrie. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss Carrie.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss Carrie, my deepest sympathies go out to you and your family.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh no. i am so very sorry to hear this. hugs to you.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

My thoughts are with you, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Carrie, you and your family are in my prayers...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Carrie










I was praying that you would have good news today, my prayers & thoughts are with you


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Carrie. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry.
[attachment=16885:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and your family.
I am truly sorry to hear this.
Sending you lottsa


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Carrie,I'm so sorry







for the loss of your beloved Jasper.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Carrie, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm so sorry for your loss Carrie







rest in peace Jasper


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

oh how sad. I'm so sorry. Please pass along my condolances.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Carrie, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

So sorry about Jasper.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Carrie I am so sorry


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Carrie I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss









Cathy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you for all your kind thoughts.

yes, jasper was my irish setter. she was almost 10 years old. her name came from the color of the jasper quartz. and she was my best friend and beauty queen. 

today was extremely hard for me. i had to make the most difficult decision a dog owner will face. i keep asking myself if i did the right thing..... but the vets told me there was nothing they could do for her. 

she started acting strangely....not herself just about a month ago. she started slowing down and sleeping more. other strange behaviors would pop up, like her getting into the garbage....which was completely out of character. so a week ago, i made the appt to get her checked out. by the time of our visit she had gotten much worse. before i took her in, i tried to prepare myself for the worst. i told myself i was going to do everything humanly possible to keep her with me, but if she wasn't able to live a quality life then i would have to make the decision to let her go. but when i got the news, i still wasn't prepared. it hit me extremely hard... i took a few minutes...asked a million questions...even asked to talk to other vets in the office. they all told me the same thing. she wasn't going to get better. so i reluctantly made the decision to let her be at peace.









jasper had an inoperable pancreatic tumor, most likely cancer. the tumor caused strange symptoms. she became diabetic...but not in the normal way. she wasn't a "happy" diabetic. she lost all her muscle mass and became very weak. the normal diabetic is usually obese or had been obese and lost weight. jasper was never obese. it caused her to drink more than a gallon of water a day and urinate frequently and she was constantly hungry. yesterday and today she just layed around, looking miserable. she did not eat anything last night or this morning. i don't know if she was in any pain, but i can tell you she was far from the spastic, happy go lucky jasper she was only a month ago. 

she is greatly missed. massimo is looking for her. my kids are devastated and so am i. 

here she is, my gorgeous beauty queen:


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

We are so sorry







What wonderful memories you have captured in your photos. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Japer is a BEAUTY Queen!
We love you !
Melanie 
</span></span>


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Carrie I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Jasper..You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry Carrie.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Carrie, I am SO sorry for your family's loss!!!






















The pictures made me totally lose it...she was truly beautiful. Teh picture of her and your son...omg...my deepest condolences go out to you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i will always remember her.....when carrie joined sm it was how we first met...i dreamed of having a setter one day so i pmed her and thats how we became friends...she was a beautiful girl and such a wonderful companion


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

awww, I'm so sorry for your loss Carrie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie - thank you for sharing the wonderful photos of Jasper with us. She was beautiful in many ways. The photo of her with your son is beyond words and the ones of her with Massimo are priceless. 

Rest well knowing you did all that you could for Jasper and that her life was rich because of you. 

I'm so, so sorry Carrie.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I am so sorry!!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What beautiful photos of a beautiful animal


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Carrie...I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry Carrie...


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, Carrie. She was so beautiful. Those pictures are wonderful!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're so sorry for your loss. May the good memories of her bring you peace.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

She was a good dog.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

It's never an easy time to lose a beloved pet, let alone this time of year.


















My deepest sympathy to you Carrie and your family.



Jasper is now at Rainbow Bridge and is waiting for you.



God has taken her under his wings and she now out of pain.



Hugs and prayers to you and your family on this terrible loss.





Dede and Chloe from down under



[attachment=16892:attachment]


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Carrie, I am so sorry! please take care!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carrie,
I am so sorry to hear about Jasper's passing. She really was a beauty queen and she will be warmly welcomed at the Rainbow Bridge. Carrie, you did have a hard decision to make, but you made a kind and humane sacrifice to allow your Jasper to go in peace, before things got too bad. 

My heart goes out to your family and to Massimo who is undoubtedly missing his friend.....


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers are with you.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just saw this...I am so sorry!








The photos were truly gorgeous ...and very moving! You have some beautiful shots of your Jasper! This is not an easy road to go and I wish nobody ever had to travel it. Know you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts Carrie. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*What a loving and beautiful tribute those pictures are to Jasper. She is the epitome of a man's best friend. I know how hard that decision is to make, but you did the right thing and she is now running with the wind, free and painfree. And looking down on you, your family, and Massimo taking watch! Be blessed!! *


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh no...I'm so very sorry, my deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh Carrie





















I am so very sorry to hear that


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Jasper will be forever in your heart,as beautiful as ever. Time will ease the pain of your loss. She was truly a beautiful dog & will be missed by you & your family.







I've had to make that terrible decision 2 times, it's a sad choice to have to make.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Carrie







I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful Irish Jasper .


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Carrie, I am soo sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven't been on much the last couple of days (my mom is in the hospital) and just now saw this post. I am sooo sorry about your beloved Jasper. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
















Pam and Sassy


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Carrie, I am so sorry to hear that.














I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Carrie, I am so sorry for your loss. Jasper was an absolutely gorgeous animal and I know there was much love in your family. You are in my thoughts...


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Carrie, i am so sorry
she was such a beautiful girl
my heart goes out to you and your family
keep on sharing
we love you


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Carrie, I am so sorry for your loss of Jasper.







You will be in my thoughts and prayers.







Julia


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Those photos are priceless memories







I could see Jasper's loving gentleness.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear about your beautiful jasper.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am sorry, I cant imagine what you are going through. Hugs


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh Carrie I'm so sorry to hear about Jasper. *hugs* My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Carrie, I don't know what to say. I just read this thread and saw the pictures you posted. The tears just started flowing. Your pictures tell the story of how wonderful Jasper must have been. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

